# What would you have done differently to your pool?



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

Planning on putting in a pool and wondering about things you wish you would have done differently . Planning on a pool with a deep end to keep it cool in the summer, no beach entry but a shallow play area with some bubblers and a spa.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

RAISE the spa so it is easier to get in and out, and upgade the controls so you can turn it on and off from inside. I didn't do either and wish I had.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

X2 on having the controls inside. Also, I would have landscaping done with the installation of the pool. I don't think you need to go too deep for the water to stay cool. We have a pool that at its deepest part is only 4' 5" and it stayed cool through the very hot summer we had last year.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Mine was already in but a couple things I would change. We have a flagstone patio, it looks nice but gets super hot so eventually we are going to do some type of cool deck. And x2 on the controls for the hot tub being within reach.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Mine is an adult pool with tanning ledge, spa and benches. I would have made my benches go all the way around so that you could sit anywhere along the edge. I would have skipped on the salt system, too, and just had a chlorinator installed inline.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Planted a tree instead...lol Pools are nice but I grew up cleaning them.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

RRbohemian said:


> X2 on having the controls inside. Also, I would have landscaping done with the installation of the pool. I don't think you need to go too deep for the water to stay cool. We have a pool that at its deepest part is only 4' 5" and it stayed cool through the very hot summer we had last year.


Go as deep as you can.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> Planted a tree instead...lol Pools are nice but I grew up cleaning them.


Haha sometimes I want to fill mine and plant grass but it sure is nice after a long hard day.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I love my sun shelf for small children that come over & so my dog can get out if she falls in. Nothing I would have done differently. Definately get a spa so that you can enjoy it year around.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

agonzales1981 said:


> Haha sometimes I want to fill mine and plant grass but it sure is nice after a long hard day cleaning and fixing the pool.


Fixed:fish:


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

We had to have a waterfall. Rarely ever turned it on,just another pump to burn electricity and maintain. IMO not worth the extra cost.


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks so much ! Really like the pictures also!! So glad we didn't do it last year. Would had been so many things we would have done wrong! Just want to do everything right and limit the regrets. I would love to see more pictures.


----------



## bluewaterexplorer (Apr 25, 2007)

Get the hand held controls without a doubt. Very nice sitting in the spa in Jan and Feb and being able to control the temp/lights/waterfalls etc..

Decking - stay away from the contrete with salt textured finish. No matter how acrylic sand it gets slick after they put the epoxy on top. Wife broke her shoulder getting out of hot tub first night we used it after it was built. Six months of rehab.

Go with the LED lights. Last forever. 

Do not go with a salt water pool. I know there are a lot of fans of this type, but the three contract I talked to were going to make me sign a waiver of warranty on the flagstone due to the corrosiveness of the system. Didnt make sense to me at the time but who was I to argue with three different companies. 

Go with a pebble tec finish or some other agregate in lieu of the plaster. Cost more but the warranty is longer.



Just my 2 cents.


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Salt water*

I have grown up with a salt water pool all of my life, and recommend that you seriously look into getting one.

Easier on the skin, eyes, and hair.
Initial investment is more, but it is much cheaper to maintain.
All you have to do is add salt after it rains, and occasionally acid to maintain ph. 
You do not have to store/handle chlorine.:an5:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I would have told the city to dig my ditch a LOT deeper.......


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Things we would have done differently
- not installed sandstone type coping, it constantly "sheds" into the pool

Things Im glad we did:
- Paramount in floor cleaner
- Pebbletec (I like it, though some dont)


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

not build it


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

We have the waterfall, spa, landscape, etc. The one thing I would have done differently is put a star at the bottom of the deep end.


----------



## KATILLAC (Jul 27, 2005)

Put umbrella holders where ever you put a seat. They r worth it!!!


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

My pool is easy to maintain. Much easier then the yard. Make sure you get a automatic cleaner, a overflow and a auto-fill for your pool. Those are three chores I never worry about. I know many people who complain about having to drain or add water to their pools on a weekly basis. I can leave weeks at a time and come back to a sparkling pool.


----------



## KATILLAC (Jul 27, 2005)

I got regular plaster with a marlin in the bottom. The guys I talked to at work said pebble tec is rough on your toes


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

Raised spa
Double check how the water will drain when it rains. Think 5 years down the road.
Verify you haven't closed off any access (assuming you could change pool location)
LED lights
Saltwater - I'm torn on this, but I default to salt because it feels good


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

When I was in El Paso I noticed that many pools were gunited dark blue instead of the typical white. I thought it looked great. I suppose different colors are a fairly inexpensive option.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I tried to talk my wife out of building our pool 10 years ago. I couldn't imagine life without it now...

Real time pics...


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Have the water company come out and show you where your sewer service line goes!! We have a customer that has to dig very close to their pool to fix a collapsed line and no way to get machinery in back yard! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll post pics of mine after I clean it lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> Fixed:fish:


 Right...If you aren't somewhat mechanically inclined...You don't need a pool or a boat. :work: There is continual maintenance 4 sure 
:work:


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

spike404 said:


> When I was in El Paso I noticed that many pools were gunited dark blue instead of the typical white. I thought it looked great. I suppose different colors are a fairly inexpensive option.


We have ours that way. Pebble wash blue.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*IMHO*

1) Pebbletec looks great but is rough on kids feet AND raises the summer temp in pool to a degree that was NOT comfortable. Looked great , but not again.

2) Make sure the pool has drains to the sewer or to the street. Had a friend that flooded his house with over flow.

3) As much shade and water featues as the check book will alow . The sound of flowing water is very relaxing. Man made shade is beter for pool maintainance.

4) Flagstone border and runners look great.

5) Bigger pumps

6) Sitting ledges are great

7) Make sure you can secure EVERY access of entry.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

consider doing the spa as a portable stand alone versus in with the pool - have had both and having the spa temperature ready at all times is worth it - the spas in the pool have to be heated in advance


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Remodeled the pool last winter.
X2 on umbrella stantions: http://www.patioumbrellasource.com/product/under-ground-umbrella-stand
Upgraded from stainless (wore out) DE filter to composite and 48 to 60 sq ft.
Watch landscaping for anything with large leaves that will plug the pool vac you're going to buy. We cut down a magnolia that clogged it daily.
Flagstone border is nice. Had brown pavers - went with cool deck and like it.
X2 on the LED lighting. Wish I had it.
Added chlorinator and like it.
Tips that will save you money if you have a wheeled pool sweep - take it out when you shock. Shock will damage it and make stuff wear out and break on it. And, buy the parts on-line - not at the local store. I was hardheaded and paid for it.
Never tried the saltwater, but thought about it and decided not to.
Everyone I know that has a pool with a spa uses it more. We do not have one and I wish we did.
Build good fencing with foolproof latches everywhere around the access points.
With chlorine you will have to drain and refill the pool every few years due to cyanuric acid buildup that comes with the chlorine tablets. That is becoming more expensive in Houston as water rates increase. No pool credit anymore either.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

I love everything about ours. After interviewing several pool companies, with the same boring drawings, we got out the graph paper and water hose/rope and outlined it ourselves. We picked fake rock, and pea gravel deck with flagstone outlines. I have a fire pit that looks like a dead tree stump. ( I would go with gas & wood burning combo next time, not just wood burning). We also chose pebble sheen in desert gold. Great color choice because it looks natural, but gives it that beautiful color in sunlight. I love the tanning ledge which is a little deeper than normal with an umbrella holder. Our fake rock also extends about 4-5' below the water line to give it a much more natural look. I would probably do it over exactly the same. Don't forget to run irrigation/lights in your flower beds before you pour the deck.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

KOOLDECK walkway all the way around pool and up to door of home

No palm trees anywhere close

Foolproof Safety net to cover pool

Good childproof fencing/gates & locks

Teenager to clean and maintain the pool

LED lighting

Automatic robot style pool cleaners/sweepers

Wet bar near pool


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

frank n texas said:


> KOOLDECK walkway all the way around pool and up to door of home
> 
> No palm trees anywhere close
> 
> ...


Wet bar near pool :cheers:


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

I would rather have saved the $32,000 and just kept mowing a little extra grass


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Pool is the best thing we ever did!

Love the waterfall.
Love my Polaris. 
Hate my palm trees.
Love 4Everclear pools... (gaseous chlorine once a week, costs 75 bucks a month, never have to TOUCH chemicals!)
Go with an old pool company with great warranty...

Nothing like diving into a pool after you've been on a tractor all day!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

frank n texas said:


> KOOLDECK walkway all the way around pool and up to door of home
> 
> No palm trees anywhere close
> 
> ...


getting ready to build a new pool and planned for some palms - why no palms? Do they drop that much stuff into the pool? There are a bunch of different types of palms - sago, etc. Which ones did you have trouble with?


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I tried to talk my wife out of building our pool 10 years ago. I couldn't imagine life without it now...
> 
> Real time pics...


noticed you have palms over the pool - any issues?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

grayson said:


> noticed you have palms over the pool - any issues?


Keep prawns & seed pods trimmed back. No issues with the trees.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*we got rid of all permanent trees, and made them all portable*

no grass in our back yard. cool deck all the way. you can move palms and such around for different look. and for different things like cleaning deck and such. we had ours redone 10 years ago.

hubby said buy season passes to spalsh town for life. LOL


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Don't tell the wife but I've spent $13,000 on our pool so far and don't even have a hole in the round yet. Still too early to say if I'd do it any different.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

I've got queen palms and sagos around the pool, and have never had a problem. I would be more worried about pine trees. Also, Cool Deck is expensive. I am very happy with our pea gravel decking which was much cheaper. I rarely go outside without shoes if I'm not in the pool. If I'm in the pool, the ground is wet from all the kids getting in and out, so the pea gravel is cool. It has never been an issue of being too hot, and it sure saves a lot of money. It also still looks great after 8yrs. I love our slide. When people come over, that is the first thing they go for. It gets plenty of use. One other thing, we installed clips inside the pool across the deep end, so I can string a rope with floats(pool noodles) on it. When the kids come off the slide, they can always grab onto the rope if they need too. It is great peace of mind when kids come over who don't swim very well, and I like the fact it defines the deep end.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

up4mud said:


> I've got queen palms and sagos around the pool, and have never had a problem. I would be more worried about pine trees. Also, Cool Deck is expensive. I am very happy with our pea gravel decking which was much cheaper. I rarely go outside without shoes if I'm not in the pool. If I'm in the pool, the ground is wet from all the kids getting in and out, so the pea gravel is cool. It has never been an issue of being too hot, and it sure saves a lot of money. It also still looks great after 8yrs. I love our slide. When people come over, that is the first thing they go for. It gets plenty of use. One other thing, we installed clips inside the pool across the deep end, so I can string a rope with floats(pool noodles) on it. When the kids come off the slide, they can always grab onto the rope if they need too. It is great peace of mind when kids come over who don't swim very well, and I like the fact it defines the deep end.


Thanks for reminding me. That's another thing I would have changed. I would go with pea gravel and keep the flagstone runners instead of cool deck and flagstone. My cool deck is peeling in areas and will likely need to be redone next year. It was installed in 2004.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

No Mexican Fan Palms!!


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

What are the issues with the different palms? Do they drop stuff? I don't know anything about palms but everyone has them around their pools.


----------



## Push Pole (Aug 19, 2010)

.just a couple of thoughts;
1. make sure it is far enough from the house that you do not have any run-off from the shingled roof which usually has tons of algae. it even can run past the gutters if the roof area is large.
2. we had an aluminum cover w/screening attached to our house and extended over the pool. it is nice when mosquitoes and other bugs are active.
3. try to have it as shaded as possible. water temp can get over 90F in summer. try to let the house shade it as much as possible along w/ trees.
4. good luck!


----------



## GacresOutdoors (May 21, 2012)

best suggestion yet......go fiberglass.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

smokinguntoo said:


> Remodeled the pool last winter.
> X2 on umbrella stantions: http://www.patioumbrellasource.com/product/under-ground-umbrella-stand
> Upgraded from stainless (wore out) DE filter to composite and 48 to 60 sq ft.
> Watch landscaping for anything with large leaves that will plug the pool vac you're going to buy. We cut down a magnolia that clogged it daily.
> ...


Check out the BBB method and this wont happen if you use bleach as a source of chlorine.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

NO square corners

No spa


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

talkshow said:


> What are the issues with the different palms? Do they drop stuff? I don't know anything about palms but everyone has them around their pools.


Some drop stuff, others are not cold hardy. I have palms around my pool and it makes for a nice tropical paradise. I have Queen Palms, Pygmy Date Palms, a Sylvester Date Palm and a fan palm. The Queen and Pygmy are around the pool the others are around the yard. The Pygmy date palms do have sharp thorns and will pop pool toys. Queen palms are not very cold hardy. I had to replace two after the 1st big freeze. Personally I like the tropical look of palm trees and seem to be relatively maintenance free. I get more leaves and flowers from my neighbors yard during high winds/storms in my pool than from my own yard.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

We went with a darker plaster and love the way it looks. 4 months ago I hired a pool guy to come once a week. Best $150/month I have spent, he sweeps, brushes, empties skimmers, and covers all chemicals, and keeps my pool looking great.

Advise... get as much concrete as you can afford. 
Don't get the waterfall. It is ok but not used as much as I thought we would. Must get the automatic pool sweeper.

I don't know if I would go with a salt pool again or not. It is very mild on your skin and hair, but it is VERY corrosive on the flag stone and anything metal around your back yard.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

This thread has really got me thinking about pools since I am considering building another house with a pool. What ever pool company you choose, take a close look at their flagstone work. Make sure it is cut flagstone with small grout lines. I have seen some pretty bad grout lines on pools, which makes it look really cheap and uneven. Notice in Tex-Cajun's pool pics how small and smooth the grout lines are. It makes a huge difference. If you get a tanning ledge, make sure it's deep enough if you want to put a beach chair in it and sit down. The builder might make it too shallow if you want to get wet in your chair. If you are thinking about a beach entry, think about if you really want to sit around on an incline too. That might help your decision. I've got 2 waterfalls, which I only use 1 for the slide. That was probably overkill. They are actually pretty loud, so I usually don't like to turn them on because I like to hear the kids yell if they need me. I'm sure I will think of some other things.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Do it right the first time.

It might be an extra couple of hundred bucks to raise a spa depending on how high you want to raise it. Also you create a water feature by having a raise spa. IMO though if you go with a raised spa you need to do it with flagstone.

Waterfalls are overrated IMO and attract critters.

Get an LED light that has multiple colors maybe two one of deep end and one for the shallow end.

Get upgrade interior finish, last longer than plaster

Get a system that you can control from inside the house or by remote.

If you want to keep the pool cool all you have to do is get a water feature like a sprayer, you just need something to move the water and cycle the water. A bubbler in a tanning ledge will also do this IMO and you can adjust the flow(height of this feature).

I also did this on a pool I designed but, we put a hole fixture in the tanning ledge for an umbrella, the folks I did this for thought it was a great idea when I brought it up because they had two little kids and thought an umbrella over the tanning ledge would allow the kids to play in the water but keep them out direct sun.

Also look at seating, pools often never have enough internal seating in benches, builders will only recommend minimum requirements to not interfere with "swim space" but how much actually swimming do you do in a pool?


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I love our waterfall. Don't use it except when friends are over but it's very asthetically pleasing.
The one thing I absolutely do not like about ours is the depth. I'd go 4.5 ft all the way across. It's also cheaper when you do have to drain and refill it. 
Be cautious of any diciduous trees. If they are to the north of the pool every leaf will find it's way in.
Enjoy your pool!


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Barbarian said:


> NO square corners
> 
> No spa


Why? (for both)


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

fwoodwader said:


> Do it right the first time.
> 
> It might be an extra couple of hundred bucks to raise a spa depending on how high you want to raise it. Also you create a water feature by having a raise spa. IMO though if you go with a raised spa you need to do it with flagstone.
> 
> ...


Getting ready to start our pool with our new house - max depth is 4.5 feet and was worried about it being too hot - our pool guy also said the water sprayer would take care of that. 
Does anyone else have an issue with a built in spa having to be warmed up in advance? We have had a portable spa off to the side of our pool that stayed warm all of the time and also had one built into the pool that we had to plan 2-3 hours in advance to get it warm. Much prefer the portable that is always warm - am I missing something?


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

grayson said:


> Does anyone else have an issue with a built in spa having to be warmed up in advance? We have had a portable spa off to the side of our pool that stayed warm all of the time and also had one built into the pool that we had to plan 2-3 hours in advance to get it warm. Much prefer the portable that is always warm - am I missing something?


Sounds like your heater may be undersized or you are heating the whole pool?
On the built in spas I have seen/used you set a valve that shut off the spa overflow into the pool and just recirculated the heated water in the spa. This way it took at most 30 minutes to heat up. This was with a gas pool heater.


----------



## rmp (Dec 18, 2005)

TxFig said:


> Why? (for both)


Square corners are harder to clean, are so our builder said. Love our spa. We went with a diving pool, I thought no but wife said yes. She was right.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

grayson said:


> Getting ready to start our pool with our new house - max depth is 4.5 feet and was worried about it being too hot - our pool guy also said the water sprayer would take care of that.
> Does anyone else have an issue with a built in spa having to be warmed up in advance? We have had a portable spa off to the side of our pool that stayed warm all of the time and also had one built into the pool that we had to plan 2-3 hours in advance to get it warm. Much prefer the portable that is always warm - am I missing something?


That is a heater issue or a plumbing issue.

And if you have a decent heater it should take only a few minutes to get the water warm, if the pool is built right and you put the pool into spa mode, your turning a valve manually or electronically to cycle the water through the spa only and this water is being heated by the heater. So instead of trying to heat 100000 gals your heating the water in the spa.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

http://www.break.com/index/crazy-pool-optical-illusion-2350920


----------



## bootsC (Oct 7, 2010)

Make sure you get a separate pump for a good automatic cleaner such as a polaris. Do not put the connection to the polaris overa bench or step all it will do is get hung up. X2 on raising the spa up and putting a bench all around. You don't need a lot of depth unless you have kids that want to dive. Mine is only 5 i/2 ft. deep and it stays real cool. Mine is deep in the middle and goes out to 4 1/2 ft on one end and 3 1/2 ft by the entry step. It is great for volley ball. I had them put in volley ball inserts that can be capped when not in use. Have fun. Stay away from rock water falls, when they get black algae they are a real bear to clean.


----------

